

Show HN: Stretch Timer - Mc_Big_G

This is a simple app to guide your stretching so you can focus on stretching or just space out if you want instead of counting and keeping track of reps.<p>My daughter needed to do some stretching for physical therapy so I did the stretches with her and I got tired of counting so I made this app.  The result was actually better than I expected because it freed us to talk and laugh while doing the exercises.<p>It&#x27;s probably the simplest app I&#x27;ve ever created but you might find it useful if you stretch.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.mcgintech.stretchtimer
======
Mc_Big_G
Clickable:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mcgintech....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mcgintech.stretchtimer)

